
Dots, apparently, do not m.a.t.t.e.r in G.mai.l addresses - tomgs
https://support.google.com/mail/answer/7436150
======
ThalesX
I thought this was well known. Additionally you can add a +whatever, such as
this.redirects.to+me@gmail.com would also send the e-mail to
thisredirectsto@gmail.com.

